# 9 week puppy driving me mad - I can't cope with it



## mamalovesyou (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi everyone

I have a 9 week old puppy who has been with us for 1 week now. I've had lots of dogs before but I am finding this very difficult.

In the past two days he has really settled in and we're playing the lovely "I'm in charge" game but I seem to be winning that one.

The problem is the biting, presumably due to teething, and he barks at me in his crate now.

I have him on a set routine so that he sleeps, eats, toilets at the same time each day. Last night was the best yet with only once waking up.

I am really struggling to get on with my day having a dog barking at me all of the time. I try to spend time with him in his crate and give him treats when he is quiet so that he has good associations with the crate but it is not working, he is demanding my attention all of the time.

Today he was left for 2 hours whilst we went out (during his sleep time) and all was well when we returned... no accidents, he'd been sleeping and was pleased to see us.

Any ideas how to get passed the barking in his crate?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

mamalovesyou said:


> Any ideas how to get passed the barking in his crate?


Ignore him - he's a baby - if he barks for attention and you give it, then he's got you well trained 

If you are spending time with him in his crate, why isn't this time he could be spending out with you?

Crate time is rest time in my house - mine quickly learn this and the older ones use the crates out of choice - they got quite arsey recently when we removed three empty crates 

He's a baby and he needs to learn - this takes time and patience - if you are able to spend time with him in his crate I don't understand why this isn't time out with you - crates are for sleeping / rest and with my babies, eating.

They are also surprisingly good at manipulating - and if you don't start as you mean to go on, nothing will change - even telling off is attention - which is what he is crying for.

I cover the crates if I one who barks - usually does the trick.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

What breed is your pup? what are you feeding? 9 weeks is so young and been away from mum for a week, pup also has alot to get used to aswell as you.


----------



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

he's only a baby give him a chance, one week ago he was snuggled up to his litter mates and had his mum, he just needs some time to learn. when they're tiny they just want company all the time.
don't be another person who gets a dog for Christmas and dumps it in a rescue in the New Year.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

How long is he crated for? Personally I wouldn't have him in his crate unless he was ready to sleep or was occupied with a stuffed Kong or something as I want my dog to learn that he's to settle quietly when crated.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

At this age, he won't be successfully crate trained. Leave the door open for him when you are there, and try and 'shape' the behaviour, i.e. whenever he shows interest in the crate reward him- keep doing this until he actually goes into the crate. Check out:
Shaping your dog to love his crate - Clicker Training Tutorial - YouTube

You want to train him to go into his crate to relax, so it shouldn't even matter if the door is open or closed, because ideally you want him to be in there because he wants to be in there.

Whilst you should just ignore his attention seeking, do not just ignore it and presume that he will get over it. You should ignore it and be saying to yourself "Okay, so this is just too much for him now, I should not do XYZ next time (e.g. close the door) and make it easier for him to enjoy it more". For example, you should keep the door open, shape his interest to the crate or lure him into the crate and take it from there.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Dog in a box.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have 2 italian greyhound pups who are 11 weeks old. Althouth they are about the same age the dog is a few days younger that the bitch. This is a breed that is known to be manic and so yes I use a crate too.

They sleep in the crate at night and they also go into the crate during the day for ' time out ' This is when they start being a bit too silly and rowdy. At the moment theyare both supposed to be being kept quite as they have some sort of infection and are on antibiotics.

Having 2 makes it easier in a way as they have each other for company but they do know if they go into the crate they have to settle down which they do. It has taken all the 2 weeks to get them to this stage.

I would say if you have only had him for a week he is not trained yet and is trying to get your attention. Give him a stuffed kong or a meaty bone to help him to settle and ignore him when he barks he is just demanding your attention. I don't know what breed you have but mine love a raw chicken wing each and it lasts them for ages.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Freyja said:


> I have 2 italian greyhound pups who are 11 weeks old. Althouth they are about the same age the dog is a few days younger that the bitch. This is a breed that is known to be manic and so yes I use a crate too.


Now that does surprise me, they come across as so sweet and demure :lol: - goes to show you never can tell


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't understand. If you are there, why is he in a crate? Why isn't he out and with you, whatever you are doing?


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww, give him time, he's only been with you a week!

I too don't understand why he seems to be in the crate quite a lot? 

Alfie only goes in his crate at night now and when we have to go out. Even when he was first with us he only went in there to sleep. Now he sleeps wherever he likes :lol: and when he's not sleeping he's pretty much wherever I am.

Your puppy is probably scared, confused and looking for love and reassurance that all is okay. Give it time, it *will* get easier. I know what you mean about not being able to get on with stuff...... my house was a pig sty for Alfie's first few weeks! I just tried to get as much done as I could when he was napping and made sure I was there for him when he was awake


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

When I had young puppies all I wanted to do was cuddle them and watch all their funny little games. He should be following you about, exploring his new environment so that he gets secure.


----------

